
Chief of China's Stats Bureau Under Investigation - tokenadult
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-01-26/chief-of-chinas-stats-bureau-under-investigation
======
Outdoorsman
If the allegations in the article are even close to being true this is huge,
HUGE, and very bad news in terms of the potential impact on the global
economy...

Rumors of an eventual and inevitable slow-down have been around for years;
unsustainable growth, corrupt officials pocketing money from government-
subsidized make-work projects throughout the country, etc...finding out that
conditions might be much worse than outsiders have guessed would be disastrous
for financial markets...

Will be interesting to see what develops, especially, in the unlikely event
that Chinese officials publicly disclose results from the investigation...

